
Jeff Bezos on the California Gold Rush and the Golden Age of Appliances (2003) - eigenvalue
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMKNUylmanQ
======
eigenvalue
For some reason I had never seen this talk until recently, but it's one of the
best business/technology presentations I've ever seen, filled with fascinating
and insightful points about history, with lots of great details.

